# Je devrais m'acheter un iPhone ?



## Mathtoan91 (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour !
J'ai un smartphone Android que j'ai depuis 3 ans, et j'aimerais changer de téléphone. J'ai toujours eu un téléphone Android et j'ai toujours aimé ce système pour sa "liberté" et les possibilités de personnalisations etc... Cependant j'ai actuellement un Macbook, donc j'hésite à passer sur un iPhone notamment pour les fonctionnalités de continuités entre un Mac et un iPhone.
Ces fonctionnalités sont elles vraiment utiles ? Sinon quels seraient vos arguments pour que je passe sur un iPhone ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses constructives


----------



## dragao13 (13 Novembre 2016)

Si recevoir tes appels à partir de ton mac, écrire des sms à partir de ton mac te parait utile ... bah passe à l'iPhone ...
Les deux sont conçus pour communiquer mais ça dépend de tes besoins ... il faudrait que tu nous en dises plus, mec !


----------



## jean512 (1 Décembre 2016)

utile oui, tout les jours.
Ce que j'utilise le plus c'est les iMessages depuis le mac, et les photos également qui sont direct sur le mac.

Moi aussi avant j'étais sur Android, c'était fun pour faire de la bidouille, les custom firmware etc...
J'ai pris un iPhone et fini la bidouille, perso ça ne m'intéresse plus de changer la forme des icônes sur l'écran d'accueil...
Maintenant j'ai un téléphone pas personnalisé mais hyper stable qui ne me plante jamais et surtout fonctionnel.
Voila perso quand j'ai mon billet d'avion dans mon téléphone j'aurai peur qu'un Android customisé me plante, la avec l'iphone aucun problème.


----------



## jmaubert (1 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait la même chose. J'aimais bidouiller sur mes Samsung mais, à force, il y avait quelques bugs. Par curiosité je suis passé sur iPhone depuis 3 ans et je ne regrette pas du tout. Je ne ressens plus le besoin de changer de Rom, de launcher et tout fonctionne impeccablement. Depuis, j'ai un iPad, un Macbook Air, une Apple Watch et leur travail commun est étonnant ( et très pratique )!


----------



## Piment_zoizo (17 Janvier 2017)

Hello ! 
Idem que @jmaubert ! Je suis passée par Samsung et LG. J'aimais Android pour la facilité de personnalisation, sonnerie, thème etc mais à force au bout d'un an il commençait déjà à s'essouffler. J'ai décidé de tester iPhone... au début j'étais frusté par ce manque de personnalisation et de bidouille, mais je me suis vite rendu compte que finalement ce n'était pas utile et que le iPhone est BEAUCOUP plus stable qu'un Android à puissance équivalente. Aucun plantage. Toujours fluide. Mes sonneries d'origine ne me dérange plus, ni le thème d'origine. La seule mani que j'ai gardé c'est le changement de fond d'écran selon mon humeur et selon les périodes de fête (Noël, nouvel an etc). En attendant j'ai un portable stable.
L'anecdote : un jour dans un bureau administratif il me manquait un document. J'étais sous Android. J'ai voulu le faire en direct le récupérer via mon tel et l'envoyer par mail directement à la dame. Il ramait à mort et a fini par planter. J'ai du rentrer à la maison 30 bornes et revenir. 
Quelques année plus tard, même scénario, mais avec un iPhone. Récupéré les doc via iCloud Drive, envoie par mail... en deux trois clic et c'était fait. Juste pour ça c'est une révélation ! Beaucoup disent que c'est cher payer et qu'il y a moins cher sous Android. Oui... mais bon dieu ça n'a rien à voir côté stabilité et durée de vie ! 
Si j'étais toi je sauterai le pas. Et si vraiment tu n'adhère pas, tu pourra toujours le revendre et t'acheter un nouveau Android. 

Voilà pour moi ^^

Piment_zoizo


----------



## lome_bbrr (18 Janvier 2017)

effectivement venant d'android tu risques de te sentir un peu à l'étroit au début peut être... mais comme tout changement d'écosystème il faut quelsuqes temps d'adaptation (après tu peux garder les services google, comme mail, gogle photo, Gdrive, ...).
après là où tu risques de vraiment aprécier l'iphone c'est avec la synchro macbook. c'est juste formidable comme expérience!


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2017)

Après ce n'est pas non plus une obligation. Ma nièce à un Sony, et j'ai pu lui mettre une synchro correcte avec leurs outils.


----------



## lome_bbrr (18 Janvier 2017)

bien sûr ce n'est pas une obligation. avoir un smartphone n'est pas une obligation d'ailleurs.
Après rein n'empêche d'en prendre un d'occaz et revendre si ça ne plait pas (ou sur amazon, politique de retour de 30 jours!)


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2017)

Tu peux payer avec un organe sur amazon ?


----------



## dragao13 (19 Janvier 2017)

Un rein je m'en fous ... par contre un foie, vu ce que je picole, je suis preneur ... faites pêter le plan, les gars !!!


----------



## jmaubert (19 Janvier 2017)

Sans vouloir être pessimiste, si on n'a pas la foi, même avec un rein on rate l'occasion et on se fait e la bile !


----------



## okeeb (19 Janvier 2017)

Je trouve toujours étonnant de voir à quel point l'on chante les louanges d'iOS en termes de stabilité système face à Android... J'ai l'impression que l'on confond les possibilités de personnalisation d'Android avec la possibilité de flasher le système...

Utilisé chaque jour, Android n'a aucune raison de planter ou de ramer, en tout cas pas plus qu'iOS. Par contre si l'on commence à flasher le système, changer de kernel et bidouiller les partition d'amorçage de l'OS Google, il ne faut pas s'étonner que le dit système s'étiole avant l'heure...

Je pense en toute honnêteté que le choix de l'appareil doit se faire sur des usages précis et clairement exprimés plutôt que sur une pseudo stabilité franchement difficile à mettre en comparaison vu que dans chaque cas aucune des deux parties ne traite son mobile de la même manière.
Les deux systèmes sont efficients, sans nul doute. Le cloud ? Allons, allons, quand iOS se targuait d'avoir inventé cela s'était la base du fonctionnement d'Android dès le départ. 
La compatibilité ? Comme l'a dit @lome_bbrr rien n'empêche de conserver l'usage des services Google.
Les photos ? Pour ma part j'en ai soupé des services propriétaires de l'un et de l'autre, Google Photos par-ci, iMachin par-là... J'ai fait le choix de services externes, tiers, disponibles sur chaque plateforme afin de n'être lié à personne et surtout pas à un système.
Pour des photos, Flickr fait très bien le travail, rapidement et sûrement, tout comme Dropbox ou Hubic pour d'autres nécessités...
L'agenda et les tâches ? Il faut à peine 2 minutes pour configurer son compte Gmail support sur un Mac et récupérer l’entièreté des éléments.

A part souhaiter (et/ou devoir) utiliser certains softs ou protocoles propres à Apple comme par exemple iMessages et consorts, je ne vois franchement pas ce qui différencie un iPhone 7 d'un Galaxy S7. Les deux disposent d'un affichage superbe, d'une autonomie confortable, d'une puissance bien au-delà du nécessaire et d'un design agréable. Petit plus pour la résistance plus poussée du S7 à l'eau ainsi que pour l'extension de mémoire, mais sinon, je ne vois pas...


----------



## Piment_zoizo (21 Janvier 2017)

Hello 

J'ai eu à faire à des Android. Même sans flasher le système, même en me retenant de ne pas télécharger des applis à droite à gauche, sans app tierce de personnalisation, mon Android n'a JAMAIS été aussi stable qu'un iOS. Au bout d'un an il s'essouffle, crash et obligé de ré-initialisation pour retrouver un semblant de performance! Tous ont fini explosé contre un mur car ça finissait par m'agacer au plus au point. 
Depuis que je suis passé à iPhone c'est le jour et la nuit! Il reste performant même un an plus tard, comme au premier jour.
Ça reste mon avis et mon expérience... je ne connais pas les trucs techniques mais j'ai mon ressenti et pour tout ça, je ne retournerai JAMAIS sur Android. J'ai mis longtemps avant de passer sur iPhone car cher et surtout je pensais que c'était un portable de plus comme les autres. Après plusieurs avis de mes proches ayant passé le cap, je n'ai pu que constater la véracité de leurs propos. 

Voilà pour moi

Piment_zoizo


----------



## okeeb (21 Janvier 2017)

Evidemment chacun a son propre ressenti, difficile de faire une généralité de chaque cas, du mien comme du votre. Néanmoins cela semble un peu excessif (quels modèles, quelle version d'_Android_ ?), vous en conviendrez (ou pas) ; Pour ma part je n'ai jamais vécu ce genre de cas, si ce n'est en effet des ralentissements au bout d'un ou deux ans, mais là n'est-ce pas ce qui arrive avec tout système informatique ? La question initiale de notre ami @Mathtoan91 était de savoir s'il était concevable de passer de l'un à l'autre sans perdre ses précédents usages et d'y gagner en profitant de la symbiose _Mac_.
Il n'a jamais été question de stabilité système, impossible à comparer d'ailleurs, l'_iPhone_ et _iOS _étant produit par la même entreprise et conçus uniquement l'un pour l'autre... Ce serait d'ailleurs bien le diable si l'ensemble n'avait pas au moins la sympathie d'être plus stable qu'un OS multi-supports devant se coltiner une trentaine de marques différentes (au moins) multipliées par au moins autant de modèles de téléphones (et donc autant de hardwares plus ou moins variés), sans parler des tablettes, liseuses, montres, automobiles, télévision...
C'est d'ailleurs plutôt cette performance de parvenir à faire tourner correctement tout cela qui devrait étonner, alors qu'_iOS_, bien que ne devant œuvrer que sur deux ou trois hardwares différents (et en provenance de la même usine) ne parvient de toute façon (et vous en conviendrez) pas à fournir une expérience utilisateur vierge de tout défaut (illusoire) ; Les forums regorgent aussi d'utilisateurs aux _iPhone _vautrés, brickés, ralentis ou aux bugs récurrents.

Mais là n'est pas la question ; A @Mathtoan91 je dirais que quoi qu'il décide, l'ensemble de ses usages se fera dans le confort qu'il marie avec son _Mac _un _Android _ou un _iPhone _; Evidemment il serait inconvenant de ne pas reconnaître qu'un _iPhone _sera toujours plus à l'aise qu'un _Android _une fois acoquiné avec son ordinateur, c'est pour cela qu'ils sont prévus. L'un et l'autre sont pré-paramétrés afin de limiter les manipulations de l'utilisateur, et en cela c'est un bonheur.


----------

